# in den Knast bringen



## gonzalo attenborough

Sie will sie in den *KNAST BRINGEN*.

En la mayoría de mis preguntas tengo casi siempre una sospecha, una corazonada, aca honestamente nada.


----------



## dasboot

Hallo!
Mi intento seria: "Ella quiere traerla a la carcel."


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Estas en lo cierto. todo el discurso giraba en torno de la prision que yo sólo conocía hasta ahora  bajo el vocablo "gefängnis".

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

> "Ella quiere traerla a la carcel."





gonzalo attenborough said:


> Estas en lo cierto.


¿No se diría más bien "llevarla a la cárcel" o simplemente "internarla"? (lo último sobre todo si el contexto ya hablaba de cárceles)
O quizá más bien: _(ella) quiere lograr que la internen (a la otra)_.

¿O acaso la persona que dice la frase ya está en la cárcel ella misma?

En alemán, _bringen _por sí solo no da información alguna sobre las posiciones relativas de los hablantes, a diferencia del castellano; si querés especificar, lo podés hacer mediante prefijos: _*her*bringen _= traer; _*hin*bringen _= llevar (a otro lugar/otra persona.

_Knast _es muy coloquial y puede que _trullo_ o_ cana _se le asemejen más (*¿qué otras formas coloquiales en castellano se te ocurren?*).

Saludos


----------



## iaf

Sí, yo también diría "_llevarla_ a la carcel". 
De todas maneras, evitaría "_internarla_", ya que se lo relaciona más con instituciones de la salud.
Otros verbos posibles en tono más informal: _"mandar"_ o _"caer"._

Respecto a _"in den Knast"_, me parece que _"en cana"_ concuerda bien con el sentido coloquial de la expresión original.

Podría ser entonces:
* "Ella quiere mandarla en cana"* o *"ella quiere que caiga en cana"*.


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias, iaf, por la confirmación y matización. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Adhiero a lo que señalo Iaf. 

En Argentina y me atrevería a decir en buena parte de América Latina trullo no se aplica, es más se desconoce por completo.


----------

